

No Really, Don't Ask for Help - swimorsinka
http://thinkfaster.co/2015/02/no-really-dont-ask-for-help

======
swimorsinka
The original Hacker News thread was here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9044508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9044508)

